# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Recherche FA chiens et chats 33/40/32 - ASSOCIATION BAÏKAL

## Association BAÏKAL

Bonjour,
Notre association est constamment à la recherche de *FA longue durée (jusqu'à leur adoption)* pour des chiens et chats dans les départements *Gironde 33, Landes 40 et Gers 32*.

Une famille d'accueil *accueille à son domicile un animal dans le besoin*, lui offre *son temps* et *de l'amour*, le temps que celui ci trouve une famille adoptive.

L'association prend en charge les *frais vétérinaire*, et peut fournir les *accessoires* et *nourriture* si besoin.

La FA s'engage a *faire vivre l'animal a l'intérieur* et de *ne pas utiliser de violence (éducation positive)*.

*Voici la liste des animaux en attente de FA (en date du 23-11-2021)*
_(sera mise à jour régulièrement)_ 

**DOLLY** - x Labrador - victime de négligence
Ok enfants respectueux des animaux (même en bas âge) et ok chiens (elle a juste peur au début)
Entente chats et petits animaux inconnu
Doit apprendre les bases de vie en maison, n'a jamais rien connu, est actuellement laissée à l'abandon par son maitre



*
*CHATON DE 6 MOIS** - sexe inconnu (ses frères et soeurs ont trouvé une FA il nous manque plus que lui !)
Actuellement à la rue 
Sociable se laisse toucher, devrait facilement accorder confiance en l'humain




**AGATHE** - jeune chatte - âge inconnu
Errante et encore à la rue, nous avons pris en charge il y a quelques temps sa mère qui a déjà trouvé une famille
Craintive mais pas agressive




**SALEM** - chat mâle 
Actuellement en FA pour sociabilisation mais martyrise les autres chats, aura besoin d'une FA sans autres chats et sans chiens (ou possédant une pièce pour l'isoler des animaux) 
Se laisse toucher et aime les caresses, mais tente d'intimider en feulant (peut être car il n'est pas serein avec les autres animaux du foyer)




Si vous pouvez accueillir un animal (même si les animaux de la liste ne correspondent pas a votre mode de vie, nous pouvons garder vos coordonnées pour d'autres sauvetages, n'hésitez pas !) et ainsi lui donner une seconde chance *n'hésitez pas a nous contacter au 06.41.36.88.79*

----------

